# Rust in the Northeast



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

If you use a steel product in the Northeast in the winter, it is going to rust. My equipment trailer is a 1998 and needs repainted. The paint used on most trailers id at best marginal. What I plan on doing is using Gemplers rust conversion product per instructions. When I get done with this post I am going to order a case of four gallons on line. This will be a continuing saga and I will take pictures as I go along.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep its rusting all that salt ya ll use. Keep us posted on your progress and the finish product.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks like my trucks rear bumper.. the damned thing is only 5 years old and all rusted


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, all of that salt is hard on steel. Sounds like you have a good plan to deal with it. Are you going to sand blast it first so the rust converter gets a good bond. Blasting is such a pain in the butt although it does clean the steal up nice.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*sand blasting*

Gemplers does not recomend sandblasting with their product. Remove loose scale only and apply to a rusty but power washed surface. The rust is needed for the product to work properly.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I've heard of naval jelly, it is suppose to remove rust as well. I don't know how well it works but just though I would throw it out there and see if anybody had heard about it or used it.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*stewart*

The technology has come a long way since Navel Jelly. The stuff I am going to use creates a chemical reaction and actually turns the rust itself into a protective coating. The Gempler product turns back after you apply it and you can paint over it or not.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Gemplers*

www.gemplers.com
go to rust restoration products


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

It is similar to the por15 products. A word of warning, don't get this stuff on your skin!!! It will not come off until about 10 days after you get it on your skin. The stuff finally breaks down from all of your skins oils. Really nasty stuff. Cover up and you should be fine.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: sand blasting*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Gemplers does not recomend sandblasting with their product. Remove loose scale only and apply to a rusty but power washed surface. The rust is needed for the product to work properly. *


Heck, that makes it so much the easier to apply. I would much rather pressure wash that sand blast.


----------



## Lou Braun (Apr 13, 2004)

That rust converting paint works well on slightly rusted surfaces. Just scrape (or pressure wash) any loose rust off and apply the converter. This stuff is water based so a little moisture does not seem to harm the final job.

Give the converter enough time to dry. Drying time depends on the weather but 6 hours on a dry day seems to work. The rust converter is not UV resistant and needs to be painted over within a couple of days or it becomes damaged. After drying apply any standard paint for a final coat. 

This stuff work very well for spot coating rusted areas. I have not tried it over large areas. It does stop any additional rusting of the area treated and painted at least until the paint is damaged.

We started using this stuff beginning in 1995 on US Attack Submarines. As you might imagine, rust never sleeps in a submarine engineroom and this stuff worked fine in that challenging environment.

Lou Braun


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Ther is a product called Ospho that does basically the same thing and probably a few pennies cheaper.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

How's the project coming?
Ryan


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Maniac*

I have the stuff, but have not taken the time to use it yet. Maybe someday this week I wil have at it and at least do my trailer, it should not take too long.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

My boat trailer got rusted up from being in the Keys. Let me now
how you make out. My trailer is a mess.
Rodster


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Ther is a product called Ospho that does basically the same thing and probably a few pennies cheaper. *


*O S P H O* 
_When applied to rusted metal, Ospho chemically changes the rust into iron phosphate, an inert, hardgray surface. The rust action is completely stopped. Paint applied over Ospho adheres so tightly that moisture cannot get through to attack the metal,which results in a longer lasting paint._


OSPHO


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Make hay while the sun shines*

I have been busy with the new building. The guys I have working can only give me a few more days, so I am concentrating on getting the roof on. From there it will be much easier for me, as I can hang board and battons myself.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*argee*

The gempler's is the same stuff. About the same money and I don't have to buy case lots.


----------

